# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم أرشيف البوكسات ( Archive Boxs) قسم GPGDragon-Box  What Is News In GPGDragon 2.11 ?Released ahead of test results!!!

## mohamed73

*This Update will More power add!!!
This Update has More News Come and add in it!!!
This Update Now Test in GPGIndustries China Factory!!!*

----------

